# Arg matie me new work bench!##



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok today on a whim i decided to make a new work bench out of the old wood our deck was made out of (just got replaced) from scratch, went and got some ply wood... and put it together in about 3 hours... the old one (not shown) was a tremendious pain in my ass being that it wobbled when you put a dime on a corner... anyways with out further adue here she is..

Its new habitat




Most of the Bench




The entire Bench (i know it looks uneven... but it is square... i think its just the ply wood edge)




now go here and make my Work area complete
http://www.twistedforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6496


----------



## D_o_S (Sep 21, 2005)

Velocity said:
			
		

> Ok today on a whim i decided to make a new work bench out of the old wood our deck was made out of (just got replaced) from scratch, went and got some ply wood... and put it together in about 3 hours... the old one (not shown) was a tremendious pain in my ass being that it wobbled when you put a dime on a corner... anyways with out further adue here she is..
> 
> Its new habitat
> 
> ...



Nice  May it serve you well.


----------

